# Who am I?



## mrjackdempsey (23 May 2012)

Just a quick video of some of my latest fish,anyone like to hazard a guess?

Just click on the picture for it to run


----------



## Ady34 (24 May 2012)

? are you a..... Jack Dempsey?


----------



## Tom (24 May 2012)

Curviceps


----------



## dw1305 (24 May 2012)

_Krobia_ "Xingu"?

Very smart looking fish.

cheers Darrel


----------



## mrjackdempsey (24 May 2012)

Well Done Darrel, We have a winner. Got the fish a couple of weeks ago and they are still very young but have the most beautiful eyes

The quality isn't the best as it was taken with my iphone but hopefully you get to see their eyes


----------



## bogman (24 May 2012)

they look great and have colored up nicely,..... i admit the bags were very close to being burst as they floated in one of my tanks a week or two ago


----------



## mrjackdempsey (24 May 2012)

Hey Joe, how's tricks? They have turned out nice and seem the friendliest cichlids I've had the good fortune of having but thanks for letting me float them in your tank and the multitude of mugs of coffee and cakes, didn't sleep for two days   It's been a while since I 'borrowed' some of your fish ,must remedy that


----------



## adamhawk (23 Jun 2012)

Will look amazing once coloured up even more!


----------

